# What was the last concert you went to?



## Saylor (Sep 28, 2012)

Can be any kind of concert. Just say the last concert you went to.

For me; I went to Atlanta, GA to see a hardcore punk band named "OFF!" Amazing concert. 

Now what is yours?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2012)

Red Hot Chili Peppers in 2002


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 28, 2012)

Dallas Symphony Orchestra in 2008


----------



## TheSkitch (Sep 29, 2012)

Billy Talent a few weeks ago.


----------



## Aldino (Sep 29, 2012)

Owl City Midsummer Station tour in Atlanta. It was rather disappointing...


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 29, 2012)

RAMMSTEIN in Detroit last May. Pyrotechnics, flames, flamethrowers, explosions, fireworks, fake blood, cannibalism, stage acting, BDSM, and a white foam cannon shaped like a penis!

I BEAT ALL OF YOU!


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 29, 2012)

Last June I went to the Orion festival in Jersey. I saw Best Coast, Modest Mouse, Avenged Sevenfold, The Sword, Volbeat, and of course Metallica headlining 2 nights in a row playing the whole Black and Ride the Lightning albums. I met a friend from CA out there for the first time, we'd known each other since like 2004 and finally managed to meet up. He paid for the hotel room and gave me his spare ticket, it was awesome, all I had to do was drive there. Best part was the ticket was from the MET Club so I could get into the clubhouse and the pit at each show. I'm seriously considering doing it again next year.


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 29, 2012)

Mindless Self Indulgence in Worcester, MA. Best show I've ever seen, but then again I'm a bit biased towards that particular group of musical goofballs/geniuses. <3


----------



## Oly (Sep 29, 2012)

Plaid earlier this year at the Wrongbar in Toronto.

Before that, Tera Melos and Melt Banana at the same venue.

EDIT: ahahahah the implication that rammstein is better than Plaid or Melt Banana... or most of the other groups in this thread... pfft x3


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 29, 2012)

Oly said:


> EDIT: ahahahah the implication that rammstein is better than Plaid or Melt Banana... or most of the other groups in this thread... pfft x3


Say what?

First off, I was implying how awesome of a concert it was, not how good of a band it was. I doubt very few of the concerts people have listed could have reached the insanity of what I went through that night. Not very many acts have good stage presence or stage acts besides just prancing around on stage like dicks and screaming at the audience (and maybe flicking them off or pissing on them). Most bands just get on stage, stand there, and SING. They do nothing else. Rammstein, despite being in their 40s, at least try to engage the crowd, use props, dress in costumes, surf the crowd, use special effects, get the crowd to sing along with, ect.

Second off, whether a band is better than another band is up to personal opinion. I have never heard of the bands you listed. Maybe I'd like them, maybe I'd think they were absolute shit. Not all the time, but some of the time the reason a band doesn't make mainstream is because they're not very good, or at the very least a obscure genre that few people like. The idea that Non-Mainstream or indie bands are somehow BETTER than mainstream bands is the kind of hipster bullshit I hear from a lot of retarded young people. It's all a matter of personal opinion.

I decided to check out these two bands you mentioned and I can see why. The first one is electronic and I'm really not a huge fan of anything electronic or club, and can't for the life of me figure out why every furry in the fandom is into it. The second one I've never heard of because I'm not a big fan of Japanese rock bands. In fact, listening to the Japanese one I can't even enjoy their music.


Where's gibby anyway he has to see this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 30, 2012)

Crazylee just summoned me

I've been to Rammstein's concert in Birmingham back in feb this year.

The concert itself was absolutely fucking brutal and all kinds of amazing, and everyone needs to see it. There's a reason why they have shitloads of awards for "best live performance".

This is what I get when I google Melt Banana: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3c/Melt-Banana_2005-11-29_22-54CET_Frankfurt.jpg

Rammstein, on the other hand:

http://louderthanwar.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/photo-3.jpg
http://cs10546.userapi.com/v10546696/11/fmvNPabLAnc.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-7VaLBiOHZT8/T1d4wHNOwyI/AAAAAAAAA74/m1iPZB4bmns/s1600/DSCF2906.JPG

[yt]strKBSyKNUQ[/yt]

Their stunts, I don't even... Muscular men playing their instruments whilst spewing huge gouts of flame from throwers attached to their faces sure makes anyone look like a faggot.

I don't see any bands here who manage to build so much tension, anticipation, excitement, fear, laughs, oohs, ahhs, and use effects, stage theatrics, heavy machinery, and encourage a surprising amount of audience participation for their songs (Amerika? Ich Will? Feuer Frei? Sonne? Links?). Also who else uses _multiple_ stages in one concert? And the singer, Till, is nearly 50 and the shit he pulls on-stage is _insane. _I could talk about my experience for hours, as can many other fans.

So yes, I'm not implying, but I am confirming that Rammstein give the best live performances out of any band that has been and ever will be posted in this thread.

The music, on the other hand, to each their own. Industrial metal isn't for everyone, I don't give a shit if someone's not into actually listening to them. But when you talk negatively about their live shows, you obviously haven't looked at them. Nobody else does the things they do.


----------



## Cave (Sep 30, 2012)

KISS back in August 2010 at Virginia Beach, VA!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 30, 2012)

Styx at the Cape Cod Melody Tent several years ago.


----------



## Joeyyy (Sep 30, 2012)

GirlTalk when he came around Mass.  Next will be Citizen Cope, then Alexisonfire for their farewell tour.


----------



## Conker (Sep 30, 2012)

Saw Monkeywrench two days ago  They are a cover band from the Midwest and they were playing the opening of our city's Oktoberfest. They do a good job. I met the drummer once and he's pretty cool. He gave me a piece of his birthday cake.

Before that, I saw Monkeywrench (where I got the cake), Royal Bliss, and Pop Evil. This was like two or three weeks ago now. Our rock station was doing an end to summer party, and that's who they got. $15 bucks for three bands? Fuck yes. I got to meet everyone in Pop Evil, and they signed a CD. Then my group waltzed backstage and I got to talk to the drummer from Monkeywrench. Was an amazing concert experience as the venue was small. I was maybe six or seven people away from the very front, so that was great. Also, lots of booze. 

I could keep going back as I went to like seven concerts so far this year, and I might go to another one in December. See if I have any days off left to blow.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 30, 2012)

March 2011. A Day To Remember, We Came As Romans, Pierce The Veil and Bring Me The Horizon. My first concert ever.


----------



## Traven V (Sep 30, 2012)

Modest Mouse, this was my first concert as well. It was fantastic, the lead singer was a bit drunk (high?) but they still put on a good show.


----------



## Oly (Sep 30, 2012)

@Gibby and CrazyLee: Gwar. Pretty sure they do just about anything Rammstein does, plus they do it in far crazier and hard to manage costumes.

Also: Crazy stunts and pyrotechnics and crap on stage are hardly impressive to me. Good music is. If I don't like the music then you can do the most insane stunts ever conceived by mankind and it won't impress me. Rammstein certainly puts a lot into their shows and I can respect that, but I'd go see the Melos and Melt Banana together again ten times over.

Also also: Tera Melos used to do fucking acrobatics, cartwheel and flips, climbing things and leaping off them, jumping into the crowd and going nuts, all while playing their songs and not missing a beat - songs which are for the most part rather technically demanding. They calmed down a lot to focus on playing the songs better and because they started needing to double or triple task instruments, hit pedals more, that sort of thing, and even without the acrobatics they were energetic as fuck, smiling the whole time and going at it like there was no tomorrow. The first time I saw them, the crowd demanded 40 Rods To The Hogs Head as an encore, and when they started playing it the whole crowd went fucking _nuts. _

And Melt Banana was one of the most energetic bands I've ever seen. They never stopped moving, bouncing around and having a good time... and they also hung out in the crowd before and after the show, along with having to do their own set-up and break-down, and they were clearly loving every second of it. One photograph does absolutely no justice to their energy live. And they're no spring chickens either; not as old as Rammstein certainly but shit, I've seen bands half their age with a fraction the energy.

Hell, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum did fantastic live shows, they dressed up, did comedy shtick between and occasionally in the middle of songs, it was as much performance art as it was a musical show, but the primary focus was still on the music in the end, not a light show and pyrotechnics and a bunch of ridiculous posturing.

Even Genesis was doign some pretty wild shit back in the day, around the time of The Lamb Lies Down. Pink Floyd too. And The Who... All had pyrotechnicals, wild light shows, theatrics(pink floyd's Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast, Genesis' shenanigans during the Lamb tour), not quite as extreme as nowadays, but that kind of concert is nothing new.

SHIT, there's even Alice Cooper. I doubt you can name something Rammstein has done on stage that Cooper hasn't done something equal too. Gore, blood, pyrotechnics and lights, getting the crowd involved in stunts... and he's been doing that since what, the mid 70s, something like that?


But I mean, if theatrics is all you judge a show on, yeah I guess bands that don't have thousands of dollars a night to blow on silly stunts and massive road crews, and who play small clubs instead of massive stadiums or festivals, those bands aren't gonna measure up.

I guess it also ties into how some people idolize the bands that posture themselves as being big stars and all that, and some people would rather see a band that doesn't pretend to be anything more than a group of people jamming the fuck out because it's fun.

And none of that is meant to imply that Rammstein doesn't put on a good show, it's clear they put a lot of effort into it, that's just not impressive to everyone. I almost see it as a bit of a waste. But just as the music itself is subject to taste, the quality of the performance is too; bands like Genesis and the Floyd and Alice Cooper have had their share of critics who slam them for the excess they commit on stage. Just like you can't say one band is definitively the best music ever, you can't say one show is definitively and objectively better than any other. 


Finally: as far as industrial goes I always thought they were laughably corny, when compared with saaay Skinny Puppy or Foetus. Or even some Nine Inch Nails, for that matter. I can't listen to Rammstein without laughing.


----------



## Conker (Oct 2, 2012)

If we're talking about flamboyant concerts, Rob Zombie is a must. Silly costumes, people walking around dressed in giant monster/alien rubber costumes, large screens with all sorts of crazy shit in the background, and sir Rob himself, being himself. He doesn't put on a concert, he parties. The crowd just happens to party with him, if they are so inclined. 

He's not as crazy as some mentioned obviously, but he has a fucking good time up on stage and I had a damn good time listening to him. The only real shame is the person I was with didn't want to go onto the floor :[


----------



## Demensa (Oct 2, 2012)

Oly said:


> Also also: Tera Melos used to do fucking acrobatics, cartwheel and flips, climbing things and leaping off them, jumping into the crowd and going nuts, all while playing their songs and not missing a beat - songs which are for the most part rather technically demanding. They calmed down a lot to focus on playing the songs better and because they started needing to double or triple task instruments, hit pedals more, that sort of thing, and even without the acrobatics they were energetic as fuck, smiling the whole time and going at it like there was no tomorrow. The first time I saw them, the crowd demanded 40 Rods To The Hogs Head as an encore, and when they started playing it the whole crowd went fucking _nuts. _



Links: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gUXmtUObrc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_ScrCdZZpc

I still wish I could go see them...


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 12, 2012)

Conker said:


> If we're talking about flamboyant concerts, Rob  Zombie is a must. Silly costumes, people walking around dressed in giant  monster/alien rubber costumes, large screens with all sorts of crazy  shit in the background, and sir Rob himself, being himself. He doesn't  put on a concert, he parties. The crowd just happens to party with him,  if they are so inclined.
> 
> He's not as crazy as some mentioned obviously, but he has a fucking good  time up on stage and I had a damn good time listening to him. The only  real shame is the person I was with didn't want to go onto the floor  :[


There's actually a Zombie/Manson concert tonight, but all  the cheap seats are sold out, and I couldn't afford it anyway. It's an  outdoor venue anyway, and it's about 40 degrees out, so I'm not sure I'd  even want to sit outside for the 4 hours or so that concert would go.  It's a pity though, I'd love to be there.



Oly said:


> snipped...


I was about to say that some other bands have pretty crazy stage acts as well. I must just not be going to the proper concerts, then, because before I went to the Rammstein concert I had been to almost 20 other concerts and all of them sucked in comparison. Even the Alice Cooper one I got a ticket from a friend for free for, was pretty bland. So I'd say due to my experience that 90% of concerts are pretty boring.

And not to sit here and argue with you but your previous post DID imply that your two obscure bands (the ones I personally thought sounded boring) were BETTER bands than Rammstein. That's what started this argument, the "my band is better than yours" bull. Whether a band is good or not is up to objective opinion, but if we were to argue that based on record sales, popularity, money the band has collected, or any other measurable quantity, I'd win the argument fair and square. So I'm dropping it.


I was also a bit wrong. The last concert I went to was a small local venue with Black Jake & the Carnies, a obscure crabgrass group. My friend loves them and dragged me to it. It wasn't my type of music and I found myself bored, luckily the bar had an arcade room with 2 dozen vintage cabinets, including an original Asteroids cabinet. I was in love.


----------



## Bulveye (Oct 12, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> There's actually a Zombie/Manson concert tonight


Ha, I'm actually going to that tomorrow night! Even bought a VIP ticket so I could meet Manson.

As for my last concert, that was Static-X and then the next night there was Evanescence, Halestorm, and Chevelle. Both awesome concerts besides the fact that I really fucked my arm up at that Static-X show. But hey, injuries at concerts means you're doing it right!


----------



## Conker (Oct 12, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> There's actually a Zombie/Manson concert tonight, but all  the cheap seats are sold out, and I couldn't afford it anyway. It's an  outdoor venue anyway, and it's about 40 degrees out, so I'm not sure I'd  even want to sit outside for the 4 hours or so that concert would go.  It's a pity though, I'd love to be there.


They had a show about two hours away from where I live a few days ago I think. I'd have gone, but I'm down to two vacation days left and I need to save them :[

I've never been to a bland concert, though I suppose they might be bland by the standards set by the likes of Rammstein or Zombie or something like that. It's never bland on the floor at any rate


----------

